# غوارب



## mnbhn1985

قال : سمعت سنة خمس وخمسين غلاما حدثا من عقيل ومعه سيف في يده، فقال له بعض الحاصرين "يا أعربي سيفك هذا يقطع البطيخ"، فقال "أي والله وغوارب الرجال"

فما معنى غوارب؟؟


----------



## barkoosh

بحسب المعاجم، الغوارب هي جمع غارب التي تعني الكاهل. والكاهل هو أعلى الظهر حيث يتصل بالعنق. لذا أرجح، دون أن أجزم، أن المقصود هو أن سيفه يقطع الرؤوس من على الغوارب، أي أنه يقطع الرقاب


----------



## mnbhn1985

شكرا يا أستاذ


----------

